# Balotelli al Borussia Dortmund. La conferma di Raiola.



## admin (6 Giugno 2017)

Mino Raiola, intervistato dalla Bild, ha annunciato che Mario Balotelli lascerà il Nizza per trasferirsi al Borussia Dortmund. L'attaccante, italiano, dunque, sarà l'erede di Aubameyang.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Pivellino (6 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola, intervistato dalla Bild, ha annunciato che Mario Balotelli lascerà il Nizza per trasferirsi al Borussia Dortmund. *L'attaccante, italiano, dunque, sarà l'erede di Aubameyang*.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2017)

Che degrado.

A questi due va sempre tutto alla stra grande. Incredibile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado.
> 
> A questi due va sempre tutto alla stra grande. Incredibile.



da come gestisce balotelli si capisce quanta influenza abbia il pizzaiolo, mi rifiuto di pensare che il passaggio al dordmund avvenga per motivi tecnici


----------



## fabri47 (6 Giugno 2017)

Al Nizza avrebbe potuto dare un "senso" alla sua carriera. Ora tornerà il mediocre di sempre ed è pazzesco che ci sia qualcuno che ancora lo vuole e gli dia un contratto.


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2017)

Incredibile l'influenza e i poteri del panzone


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2017)

Mammaa mia ma ci rendiamo conto? se non fosse per il Pizzaiolo ora Balotelli giocherebbe se va bene in serie B pazzesco veramente.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Giugno 2017)

curioso di vedere cosa farò nel campionato tedesco....credo sia realmente la sua ultima possibilità in una "grande"

in ogni caso in bocca al lupo Mario! sempre tifoso del milan anche a distanza...


----------



## Coripra (6 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado.
> 
> A questi due va sempre tutto alla stra grande. Incredibile.



Disgusto totale. 

Proporrei di addestrare doberman & pitbull anti-Raiola da far stazionare in permanenza fuori tutte le sedi del Milan...


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Giugno 2017)

In boca al lupo Mario.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Giugno 2017)

Pazzia totale dei dirigenti del Dortmund.

Qusto col pubblico giallonero finira in guerra dopo le prime 5-10 giornate. Poiche col gioco contropiedista e veloce del Dortmund c'entra ben poco. Se non la passa ai vari Dembele e Reus finira male.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Giugno 2017)

Povero Dortmund


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Giugno 2017)

Per sostituire Aubameyang? Quindi attaccante titolare? Per carità, ma sono impazziti.
A me sembra strano, sono una società seria e che punta ai piani alti. Io sarei contento per lui, vero cuore rossonero , sarebbe l'ultima occasione in una grande, ma mi sembra utopia. Vediamo...
In bocca al lupo Mario.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2017)

Non ce lo vedo proprio nella bundesliga e nel dortmund.
Gioca da fermo, vorrebbe essere una specie di ibra che , come il sole, fa girare tutto attorno a lui, dettando ritmi e giocate.
Ma ibra ha un piede da 10, tra le altre cose.
Balotelli ha poco di tecnico , tolto il tiro cosa ne rimane???


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola, intervistato dalla Bild, ha annunciato che Mario Balotelli lascerà il Nizza per trasferirsi al Borussia Dortmund. *L'attaccante, italiano, dunque, sarà l'erede di Aubameyang.*



Ma tu guarda 'sto piazzaiolo che riesce a combinare...


----------



## Pit96 (6 Giugno 2017)

Ma io non capisco... stava così bene al Nizza... perché cambiare? Mah...


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola, intervistato dalla Bild, ha annunciato che Mario Balotelli lascerà il Nizza per trasferirsi al Borussia Dortmund.* L'attaccante, italiano, dunque, sarà l'erede di Aubameyang.*





Immagino la gioia dei tifosi del Borussia


----------



## kollaps (6 Giugno 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pazzia totale dei dirigenti del Dortmund.
> 
> Qusto col pubblico giallonero finira in guerra dopo le prime 5-10 giornate. Poiche col gioco contropiedista e veloce del Dortmund c'entra ben poco. Se non la passa ai vari Dembele e Reus finira male.



Umtiti ha già detto a Dembelè di raggiungerlo al Barca  anche se nel suo ruolo c'è messi quindi la vedo dura, però non è detto rimanga


----------



## ralf (6 Giugno 2017)

Lol, con Bosz dura 10 minuti.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Giugno 2017)

Un miracolato.


----------



## ilgenio1982 (6 Giugno 2017)

Sì, è miracolato ad avere un procuratore come Mino Raiola che in qualche modo riesce sempre a piazzarlo.

Credo che stia dando di più Raiola a Mario Balotelli che viceversa.

Poi non ho molto presente Peter Bosz (anche se la mentalità olandese quella è), ma soprattutto mi chiedo come andrà con un paese "conservatore" come la Germania.


----------



## Serginho (6 Giugno 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco... stava così bene al Nizza... perché cambiare? Mah...



Perchè il pizzaiolo deve farsi la annuale mazzetta


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Lol, con Bosz dura 10 minuti.



Ma il Dortmund non aveva preso Favre come allenatore? Mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## ralf (6 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma il Dortmund non aveva preso Favre come allenatore? Mi sono perso qualcosa?



Per liberare Favre il Nizza voleva 5 M, alla fine hanno scelto Bosz dell'Ajax.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (6 Giugno 2017)

Balo è forte, peccato (per lui) che è discontinuo e che non metterà mai la testa a posto.


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2017)

E' una scelta saggia di Raiola, se vuole andare al mondiale deve mettersi in mostra in una squadra e in un campionato migliore di quello francese, a Nizza ha fatto il massimo che poteva fare, la squadra stessa avrebbe fatto un anno pessimo (il prossimo) quindi è giusto così, Raiola gliel'ha ammollata bene questa volta, sembra quasi la squadra medio alta perfetta (e un campionato nuovo per lui) per riprendersi la nazionale, una coppia Belotti Balotelli al top sarebbe difficile da spostare per le difese e sicuramente uno come Balotelli non è inferiore ad Immobile, Eder e gentaglia varia (Eder poi non lo voglio più vedere in nazionale).


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2017)

Fallirà miseramente, come ha fallito a Liverpool. Mi stupisco dei dirigenti del Borussia...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (7 Giugno 2017)

Scarsotelli al posto di Aubameyang?

Ahahahahahahaha 

C'è solo da scommettere a quale giornata di campionato verrà panchinato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2017)

Ma questa Isola dei Famosi proprio gli fa schifo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola, intervistato dalla Bild, ha annunciato che Mario Balotelli lascerà il Nizza per trasferirsi al Borussia Dortmund. L'attaccante, italiano, dunque, sarà l'erede di Aubameyang.



Questo è un vero miracolato...


----------



## __king george__ (9 Giugno 2017)

ma poi ci va davvero?


----------

